# Inscription



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 7, 2011)

I would be grateful if anyone could help me deciper / translate the following Hebrew inscription found here. 
View attachment 2360
Thanks.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 8, 2011)

_Provisional sanctuary and abode of the Testimony finished by Isaac Moheb, son to Efrain Waddawa, in the year seventy five. Oh God, listen and take haste to rebuild Jerusalem'_

source: Cordoba - La Sinagoga [look near the bottom of the page]


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 8, 2011)

You are a genius! Much appreciated!


----------

